# fishin time watches. indicating optimum fishing time



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

i gotta get me one of these...

http://www.fishvictoria.com/store/produ ... oductid=60

.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn you Noeskimo  Just the kind of gadget I love


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

lol kaknoob...

however you may be saved..

on the site it says 'out of stock'....and i cant find the product on the casio site.

the consolation is; anytime is a good time to go fishin'....somewhere...!

whoops......i just found it!!! http://www.casiowatches.com.au/outgear. ... odDetails1

.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Strange they don't put the tides on them - I've got a Casio SeaPathfinder, that doesn't have all that fancy stuff but displays a nice tide graph which is the info I want. A remote anemometer would be a nice addition. Sadly the band is gone on the Casio, so I've switched to a Speedo with tide display, but it's crap by comparison (shows a level, but doesn't indicate rising or falling).


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

casio fishntide forester $69.. delivered on ebay .in the shops there $159 .....came from melbourne full warrenty - shows the tide phase, best fishing times , moon phase ,stop watch bla bla bla .........

i just went to ebay ---- watches ------- casio ----- and there they were .

good luck 
craig


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I bought a speedo version. Mine was crap. Not only did it only show the tide level (no rise or fall, no neep or king, no moon phase), but it got water in it from wearing it in the shower. I'm looking at a new one. The Shimano one's look great, but way too exe. I'm not sure about the quality of the Casio digital one's. I'd rather have an old fashioned analog, with tide time, moon phase, tide amplitude and all the goodies. Does anyone know anything about the SCAT brand or models?


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

casio quality is fine ... the last fishntide i had i wore for 9 years and i got it from a mate who had it for 2 years ...
quality is not an issue ..... the new ones the battery last for 10 years

might be worth doing a servey on this site to see what every one wears .

cheers
craig


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got a Casio Fishing Gear watch - AMW-702








http://www.rozmos.com.au/Products/t...efault.aspx?SortField=DateCreated,DateCreated

I got it on ebay for under $100.00 delivered about a year ago and couldn't be happier with it... Great watch!

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey, Craig

That's a NASTY stutter you've got there!
That's a NASTY stutter you've got there!
That's a NASTY stutter you've got there!
That's a NASTY stutter you've got there!


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

yes chimo its true ive b bb bb bb bbb been trying to to to to to see a dddo dddoocccc dddoccccttt ddddddddddddd seek medical advice bbbbut they can dddddo nothing about it .
its a de dedddededefernate pain because im propropropro fesional ssisssinssisngsssinger :lol:

jason .. that is one spunky wwwwwwhwwwwhw whwwhhat wwwawwwwwhaatt time piece you have there . :lol:

cheers
craig


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

bought one!!!! rr $139.00 ....bought at auction for $42 plus $14 postage....=$56.00......on ebay (oz) gotta like that!!

the same watch (model) can be bought on ebay for $50 plus $14 postage. guarantee of authenticity, warranty etc..

.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

rip curl do a nice tide watch (which i have)
tide moon time, doesn't bait your hook though


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

another must have christmas gift and so cheap


----------

